# Anyone work in insurance who may be able to help.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so had my windscreen replaced today. After having the screen replaced you have to get all the screen radar sensors and cameras recalibrated (called ADAS) 
Initially the windscreen company said they do this however they couldn’t do it as Nissan wont release the software for external companies to do it because it’s so new (7 months old) So they said they will get in contact with the dealers to get it done, pay the invoice and reclaim it back from my insurers. Then they got a surprise it costs £432+vat at Nissan!! And they won’t pay for it upfront. They said my insurance would have to pay the dealers direct. However it’s IMPOSSIBLE to phone them (Hastings Direct) to speak to an advisor. You follow the telephone system and it gives you either claims or windscreens, as soon as you go to claims and mention windscreen they transfer you immediately to there windscreen department WHICH is a completely different company, and are unable to help with getting in contact with the dealers to arrange calibration. So I got in contact via Facebook and on there an advisor said it has been sorted and National Windscreens will be arranging the calibration, (yes I’ve kept the messages) but this was before they knew the cost and are insisting it’s between the insurance and dealers. Even when I spoke to Nissan, they said I should not be having to chase this it’s normally done straight through the windscreen fitters. 

So where do I go from here. I’ve spent since 19th February chasing this, (it’s taken this long to get the new screen). And I’m at a loss as to what I can do or who to contact. That’s why I’m hoping anyone who is in the trade may be able to advise where to go from here.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you had any luck with this, how did it turn out?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

If you have an unresolved issue then I would go straight to the top, the address of the ceo is

[email protected]


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

My windscreen broke took 3 weeks to get it sorted sent the wrong one 3 times


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Have you had any luck with this, how did it turn out?


I complained and got £50 cheque today. Still haven't been able to contact anyone in regards to getting the ADAS recalibrated, however so far so good everything is working as it should so not going to push it. I did notice a scuff on the Drivers A pillar that looks to have been caught during fitting. But didn't notice it until I washed it last Sunday and the cars now in to have a respray on roof, bumpers and bonnet. So chances of me being able to prove it highly unlikely


----------

